# MTB Schuhe mit breiter Passform



## mot.2901 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen Schuh für Klickpedale mit eher breiter Passform.
Die Sohle sollte ein guter Kompromiss aus Kraftübertragung und guten Laufeigenschaften sein.
Eher ein luftiges Modell mit Mesh,kein Gore Tex oder ähnliches.
Bisher fahre ich einen günstigen Spezialized mit 3 Klettriegeln.Wenn der neue eine Ratsche hätte wäre mir das lieber
Probiert habe ich schon:
Shimano Sh M163 in 45 und 46.   Von der Sohle und Verschluss oK.Aber in 45 zu eng am Ballen und in 46 zu lang

Sidi Doninator Mega in 46   Von der Passform gut.Könnte eine Nummer kleiner noch besser passen.Aber die Sohle ist ein nogo ,richtig kippelig beim gehen.

Habt ihr noch eine Idde welcher Schuh passen würde?Bei uns in der Gegend ist es mit Läden wirklich mau.
Daher werde ich um Bestellorgien im Netzt nicht drum rum kommen.


----------



## dunkelfalke (9. Oktober 2015)

Ja, habe ich sogar. Die von Scott sind ok von der Breite. Scott Boulder Boa vielleicht? Die trage ich gerne, besonders, wenn sie nach einigen Monaten sich ordentlich geweitet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (9. Oktober 2015)

VAUDE Exire Advanced RC
http://enduro-mtb.com/test-vaude-mountainbike-schuh-exire-advanced-rc/

Gibts auch in schwarz. Fällt normal aus, also nicht wie sonst eine Nummer größer bestellen.


----------



## sun909 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
Northwave fällt breit aus...

Grüße


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (9. Oktober 2015)

Mavic Rush Maxi MTB Schuh

Cross-Country Race-Schuh mit breiterer Passform und mehr Volumen. Die breiter geschnittene Version des Rush ist ebenfalls vom siegreichen Fury abgeleitet – mit Features, die für solide Performance und viel Komfort auf dem Bike und zu Fuß sorgen. Extra flache Ratschenaufnahme mit 2 Montagepositionen, 2 Komfort-Klettverschlüsse, integrierte Zehenkappe mit Schlagschutz, Kunstleder-Fersenkappe. Oberschuh aus Kunstleder und Netzgewebe.


----------



## Rubik (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

bis vor wenigen Monaten hatte ich noch Mavic-MTB Schuhe, welche an den Seiten ziemlich drückten, weil ich ebenfalls eher den breiten Fuß habe.
Also machte ich mich auf dem Weg zu diversen Fahrradläden und probierte Klickschuhe von Mavic, Shimano, Northwave uvm. aus. Nichts passte wirklich und die Mavic waren alle sehr unbequem, womit ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet habe.

Doch dann standen in einer Ecke die "Scott MTB Pro, muss ich vorher irgendwie übersehen haben.
Also gleich probiert und siehe da, es passte und da passte alles und hatte sogar noch etwas Luft, wie es eben sein sollte. 

Vielleicht ist es für Dich hilfreich.

Hier der Link dazu:


Spoiler: Link



http://www.blue-tomato.com/de-DE/product/Scott-MTB+Pro+Shoes-301713451-white+glossy/?cr=EUR&_$ja=tsid:46445&adword=Google/DE/PRODUKTERWEITERUNG/Scott/301713451&gclid=CMWepeKHtsgCFYQfwwodMdUNXg



Viele Grüße,
Rubik


----------



## Ralfbausa (10. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ich habe auch einen breiten Fuß und bin bisher nur bei Specialized und Northwave fündig geworden.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Oktober 2015)

RalfB schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe auch einen breiten Fuß und bin bisher nur bei Specialized und Northwave fündig geworden.
> 
> Gruss
> Ralf



Grad die beiden Schuhe habe ich wieder verkauft, weil sie mir zu schmal waren. Ich habe jetzt den Bont Vaypor XC. Für den TE ist der leider nichts, zum laufen ist der eher supoptimal.

Aber ich habe mal außen mit dem Messschieber gemessen, der Bont ist vorne wirklich über 10 mm breiter wie der Specialized und der NW.

Den Scott wollte ich auch mal probieren, hier im Radladen hatten sie leider nichts in meiner Größe da, online kriegt man den ja auch eher selten.


----------



## dunkelfalke (10. Oktober 2015)

Scott gibt es oft bei Karstadt und Stadler


----------



## Rubik (10. Oktober 2015)

Hab die Scott auch bei Stadler gekauft.


----------



## mot.2901 (10. Oktober 2015)

Da sind ja doch einige die genau so breite Latschen haben 
Vielen Dank erst mal für die Anregungen.
Die Sidi Mega sind auch 10mm breiter als meine alten Spezialized.Die haben ein relativ weiches Obermaterial.Dadurch geht es einigermaßen.
Eigentlich sind die Sidi geile Schuhe aber ich laufe damit wie mit Stöckelschuhen
Was mich auch stört ist das sie kein Mesh mehr haben wie leider viele neue SchuheVerstehe ich nicht,warum Sportschuhe schlecht belüftet sind.
Die Mavic Rush ist anscheinend ein Auslaufmodell und ich habe noch keine in meiner Größe/Farbe gefunden.
Die Scott und Vaude werde ich mir mal anschauen.Die NW schauen auch gut aus.
Ein Kanditat erfüllt fast alle Vorausetzungen der Giro Terraduro,leider auch ohne Mesh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (10. Oktober 2015)

Stuttgart ist Stadler freie Zone, Karstadt hat vor kurzem zu gemacht.


----------



## mot.2901 (10. Oktober 2015)

@Sickgirl 
Wie fallen den die Bont Größenmäßig aus ?
Ich habe geraden den Bont Riot endeckt,muss ich mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## 12die4 (26. September 2016)

Gut, dass es hier noch andere mit breiten Schuhen gibt. 

Ich hatte bislang Shimano XC Schuhe, die mir in der Größe 46 gepasst haben. Normalerweise trage ich Schuhgröße 43 wohlgemerkt.
Das waren mehr oder weniger die einzigen, die mir breit genug waren. Jedoch waren sie am Spann doch grenzwertig weit, sodass ich den Ratsch-Verschluss bis zum letzten Klick zumachen musste, um einigermaßen feste Schuhe zu bekommen. Auf einem Alpencross hat mir das durch den Volumenschwund am Fuss aber nicht mehr so recht gereicht. Da jetzt dieser Riemen auch noch einzureißen beginnt, brauche ich neue.
Da der erste Versuch (wieder ein Shimano Schuh) diesmal in die Hose gegangen ist (zu eng), bin ich für die Tipps sehr dankbar.
Habe jetzt nochmal drei Schuhe bestellt. Einen Scott MTB Pro, einen Mavic SL Elite Maxi und nochmal einen anderen Shimano XC61L. Ich hoffe mal, dass da jetzt einer dabei ist, der passen könnte. Wobei die Größe ja auch immer ein Ratespielchen ist. Jeder Hersteller fällt mehr oder weniger winzig aus - verglichen mit Alltagsschuhen jedenfalls.


----------



## mot.2901 (26. September 2016)

Du weißt das es manche Shimano in breiten Größen gibt?Die haben dann ein "W"in der Bezeichnung.
Ich habe jetzt die Mavic Crossride Elite und die 5ten Freerider contact.
Normale Schuhgröße 44, beide in 45.


----------



## 12die4 (27. September 2016)

Das dachte ich anfangs auch. Aber bei dem XC61 gibt es beispielsweise eine Version B und eine W. Der Unterschied ist hier aber lediglich die Farbe. B = black uns W= white. Zumindest hier...


----------



## mot.2901 (27. September 2016)

Es gibt sie in Breit.Aber nicht in allen Größen.
Am besten direkt bei Paul Lange schauen.
Ein Beispiel:
https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/shimano/mtb/fahrradschuhe-sh-xc7l.html

In der Größenübersicht sind die weiten Versionen aufgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

